# racing fuel



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the octane rating?


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

100


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Copperspoonfly said:


> Would this type of fuel be ok to run in an outboard?


Short answer, no.



> I have had several issue in the last few years with bad gasoline. I don't want any more expensive work done that the repair guys can blame on ethanol containing fuel.


What issues are you having? Techs like to blame a lot of stuff on ethanol, but you should take their word with a grain of salt.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd be cautious. The biggest thing I can think of is to make sure it is still unleaded fuel. Some racing fuel you come across is leaded, which I wouldn't want to run.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Modern day engines are built and tuned to run on 87/89 octane. I wouldn't run 100---that stuff is HOT!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Also, there is an ethanol free Buc-cee's (the original Buc-cees) on Oyster Creek in Lake Jackson. I have a feeling they run out of the e-free a lot, though.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Techs like to blame a lot of stuff on ethanol, but you should take their word with a grain of salt.


^^Very true. There are definitely problems that can arise from ethanol-mixed fuels, but people like to use it as a scapegoat when they don't know (or don't want to diagnose) the underlying problem.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Keep your fuel tank full at all times. When you are tired and in a hurry fill it back up before you stow the skiff. Keep extra fuel filter/water separators handy.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Zoom zoom boom!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sure you could run 100 octane if you mix it with 89 
50/50 would be 94.5 octane
Now there would be no point in doing this other than to say you paid a lot for 1/2 tank of 100 octane


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX

hope this helps. With Houston/Dallas being RFG markets you'd have to drive. My understanding is all RFG requires 10% ethanol blending at the terminal racks, so you can't sell a clear, non ethanol blend of gasoline in those areas


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why do you think 100 octane would ruin a motor? It is a waste of money but not sure how it could hurt.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I know guys who blend 100 with 89 or 91 for a higher octane in their trucks. been told it increases their mileage by 15%. Tohatsu says 87 absolute min but recommend 89 or higher.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

devrep said:


> why do you think 100 octane would ruin a motor? It is a waste of money but not sure how it could hurt.


I retract my previous statement. I did some research, and Dev's probably right....shouldn't hurt anything - just expensive.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Higher octane simply burns more slowly to prevent detonation(knock) which will ruin a high compression engine. It's fine to run in anything. It will NOT INCREASE YOUR MILEAGE.
JC


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a matter of compression. If a motor has had the compression bumped up by milling the head then it will need a higher octane fuel to prevent detonation. The other advantage to race fuel is that it has much higher quality control in refining and handling. I have a race built CR125 mx bike (Eric Gorr engine work)  and we can't run it on anything but 110 octane or it will self destruct. Actually my grandson took it over from me so I guess it's no longer mine ):


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

100 octane in a fishing motor that requires 87 is a waste of money. Your motor's compression ratio and ignition system is already dialed in to perform with 87. 100 octane isn't rocket fuel that burns like crazy with lots of heat. It's actually slower burning because it has a higher resistance to detonation.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

devrep said:


> why do you think 100 octane would ruin a motor? It is a waste of money but not sure how it could hurt.


It could cause more carbon buildup over time because of the slower combustion?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

devrep said:


> why do you think 100 octane would ruin a motor? It is a waste of money but not sure how it could hurt.


Not ruin but there are instances where it's not the best idea. Besides being hard on your wallet you can experience rough idle conditions and other annoying things. I suppose it's not _bad_ per say, but certainly pointless.


----------



## GuyHuey (Sep 25, 2015)

Take a look at this map, it shows all ethanol free stations in the US. There has to be at least one close to you.

http://www.pure-gas.org/extensions/map.html


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ethanol free 93 premium is worth close to a 120 miles a tankful ,over ethanol added 87 reg on my 07 fj. Would think gains would tranfer to an outboard


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Reading the replies - it further proves the amount of misinformation concerning fuel...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Pure gas app is a nation wide e free gas station locator app


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ethanol-free-gas-stations-usa.35006/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought high octane burned hotter, I guess I was misinformed!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta use 91/93 in my modded Yamaha's. Performance and mileage outweighs the price difference...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

predacious said:


> Reading the replies - it further proves the amount of misinformation concerning fuel...


Break it down for us. I'm always up to learn something new.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know any of the engineering behind hit, but when I was racing motocross it sure made anything I used it in run better... If you are running it in a 2-stroke I would expect the same results..


----------

